# Vegas Thru Night Vision Goggles



## longknife (Feb 20, 2015)

I prefer seeing it with all the amazing colors.


----------



## waltky (Jun 22, 2016)

'Night-vision' came from dealing with dinosaurs...




*Dealing with Dinosaurs Gave Mammals Night Vision*
_June 21, 2016 - When dinosaurs ruled the earth, life was tough for our mammalian ancestors. So they learned to hunker down during the day and venture out only in the relative safety of night. Scientists believe that this caused a sudden shift in the construction of their eyes from color vision to light detection._


> In other words, dinosaurs caused mammals to develop night vision.  Mammalian eyes are different than those of amphibians, birds and fish because they are dominated by rods. Rods act like a black and white camera picking up subtle differences in brightness. The eyes of the other species are mostly cones, which detect color. During the age of dinosaurs, many species, including the first mammals, were active at night. When the eyes of our ancestors transformed from mostly cones to mostly rods -- and what caused the switch --are the main drivers behind centuries of work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

